# Bunker Indexes?



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

huh?

Where'd they go?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

He started up his own Bunker Index blog:
http://bunkerindex.blogspot.com/

.


----------



## InvalidID (Feb 18, 2011)

See the sig below.

ETA NAture beat me to it.


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

but where are the old indexes?

Thanks By the way!!


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

They are all still here. Here is the last one he did on the board before he decided to start up his new blog. http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=411430 You can do a search of his posts to find all the others.

.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

I used the Search this forum option and typed in BI.
This is what I got which seems to list most of the indexes.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/search.php?searchid=3267871

If that doesn't work:

*Search:* Keyword(s): *BI* ; 
Forum: Survival & Emergency Preparedness and child forums


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I do recall Angie giving Ernie the hint right before he took off with the BI.....


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I understand Angie's issues with the controversary. However, I thought the BI index got people thinking and provoked a lot of very good converation. It seems there are always one or two who won't quit until they ruin things for the rest of us.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

I've looked at his new blog since he started it up and I like the way he set it up. I do think it's much better this way for him since he can make some money from it now while having complete control over subject matter and readers responses. He can discuss any controversial subject he wants in there now and doesn't have to be concerned about conforming to anyone else's family forum guidelines or taking flack from anyone who doesn't agree with the things he says. Looks to me like a win/win situation for everyone and good for him that he had this forum as a jumping off board for it and his ernest followers. I hope it's more to his liking since he's master of his own domain now.

.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=411603

this is where I supposedly nudged Ernie off.
You decide for yourself.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

While I agree with naturelover that Ernie's new format will give him the freedom he needs to share what he wants, I think that removing the BI from S&EP is a great loss for this forum. His new site will be on my list of daily webstops now, but I wish the BI was still being posted here.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Well... I have only so much time to invest on the internet. Regardless how it happened, I now have one more site to visit and read.

I like current events, I like S&EP, I like our gardening forum...don't spend much time but a hop thru on some of the other forums.

Comes right down to it..I don't like the increasing PC on S&EP...that is MY opinion. Leaves the choice to be made to go or stay; for now I'll visit less and post carefully.

And LF, you are over using that "have a nice day"..I keep getting the mental image of a one finger salute when I read it. JMO bee


Post script...*sigh* just read the locked thread Angie referenced, which is why I put in the comment to LF.. I do see "he" isn't actively on this thread.....


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

:bdh:


----------



## NewGround (Dec 19, 2010)

It's called the "fairness doctrine" and it requires cold reality to be balanced with sugar coated fairy tales...

And that goes for both sides...


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

naturelover and InvalidID thanks for the link.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=411603
> 
> this is where I supposedly nudged Ernie off.
> You decide for yourself.


Everything happens for a reason- I think that Ernie will benefit from having a blog that might make him some money for the amount of effort he puts into the BI...
I wouldn't look at it as Angie nudging,being mean or anything else- God works in mysterious ways


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

I agree that the BI and Ernie's knowledge and insight is a very great loss to this forum. Too much pc, that's for sure.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Thank you, I now have a new site on my bookmarks.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I think we will continue to see trouble. It helps that some, like LF, are banned but, the bi wasn't the problem. Imo, it is attitudes. It may settle for a bit. Some may not be posting as much because of the carp. (I would not mod for anything!)


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I loved it. But I'll read his blog. Back to the boring stuff I guess.


----------



## jlrbhjmnc (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the link to the blog, guys.

I do not see where Angie had anything to do with Ernie not posting the BI here any more.

I do see a deepening of the enforcement of certain moral codes by ordinary forum members and in our culture in general. If you don't bend to them, you will be persecuted. I think this will get worse. Cardinal George (Archdiocese of Chicago) has said he will die in his bed, his successor will die in prison and the following one will be executed. I don't want to agree, but I think he is correct.

We are closing our minds and turning on one another. I encourage every person to examine their conscience - are you REALLY "tolerant" or selectively so??


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

I will never understand why people can't just NOT read something if they don't like it. Makes no sense that since I don't like avocados that NO ONE else is allowed to eat them. People on here don't like something so they complain themselves to death and get it taken away from everyone else. I guess it is just to hard to not hit that reply button. 

Sorry to see Ernie's BI isn't here anymore. That was the main reason I visited S&EP. Guess I will just spend more time reading his blog instead. Been too much fussing here lately to even learn anything good.


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I believe Angie was very stressed dealing with the fallout from the BI because some people were very unpleasant about it. Ernie probably left to avoid Angie having to deal with the fallout which shows he is a gentleman.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm with others on here who are sad to see Ernie felt the need to post his BI somewhere else. I'm very limited with my computer time. One of the main reasons I came here was for the BI. It just seems like if one or two people want to fuss about something it ruins it for everyone else. Seems like most people enjoyed the information that Ernie posted and benefitted from it. After all, this is a survival and prep forum. Shouldn't we know what we are prepping for?


----------



## JuliaAnn (Dec 7, 2004)

And the one(s) squallering the loudest never replied in the other thread. How interesting.


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

Sonshine said:


> I'm with others on here who are sad to see Ernie felt the need to post his BI somewhere else. I'm very limited with my computer time. One of the main reasons I came here was for the BI. It just seems like if one or two people want to fuss about something it ruins it for everyone else. Seems like most people enjoyed the information that Ernie posted and benefitted from it. After all, this is a survival and prep forum. Shouldn't we know what we are prepping for?


I'm trying to limit my posting and online time to :happy:

But you can bet i'll check out Ernie's blog first :run:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Sawmill Jim said:


> I'm trying to limit my posting and online time to :happy:
> 
> But you can bet i'll check out Ernie's blog first :run:


Me too, and I'm going to see if he'll let me continue posting it to my forum. I left HT once before because it seemed like those that want to cause disruptions, if they yelled loud enough they got their way. Looks like it's time to back out again.


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

it's just not the same here without ernie. boring same old stuff. i agree about him making us think and providing topics for discussion. it didn't matter if you agreed or not. my brain is numb from lack of stimulation.


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Great posts about it not being the same here without Ernie. It sure is boring. Ernie made you think, made you aware and you could tell by the way he posted that he was very much the gentleman, as someone pointed out.

I'm sure he wouldn't, but I wish he could be persuaded to come back. If only those who complain so much about him would have just stayed out of his threads. But their intention was to get him gone and they won.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm sure Ernie will be back to post on other topics. Y'all are coming across like you think he's gone for good or that he's been forced to post elsewhere. Where else is he going to get more recruits from if not from the recruits he's already made here?

I'm wondering if any of you who are complaining about Ernie posting the BI in his blog instead of here have given any consideration to Chuck and Angie and Homesteading Today, all the other members of HT, and the type of work that Chuck does and the reputation he has to maintain? 

When you have a guest on somebody else's public forum calling people to arms and open rebellion against the government and posting stuff like "_Patriots, arm yourselves. We're going to be forced into action before 2012 is over. Even if we do nothing, they are still going to come for us ! " _- how do you think that reflects on Chuck's forum, on Chuck's position and reputation in his work and the risk of him getting his forum questioned or shut down for hosting someone who is promoting anarchy and armed rebellion on his family forum?

Did any of you stop to think about that? This is a reputable public family forum, it's not some place like Stormfront. If you all want to read the words of an anarchist recruiting for armed rebellion and calls to arms well now there's nothing stopping you from reading it in the private place where the person doing the recruiting can take personal responsibility for his own words and intentions on his own website instead of using his hosts, using his hosts site for his own purposes and putting his hosts (Chuck & Angie) at risk and putting HT and HT members at risk.

Some of you need to give your heads a shake, quit your moaning and smarten up or risk losing all of HT altogether.

Stop being so thoughtless and selfish. Not everyone here wants to be associated with anarchists calling for armed rebellions. If you want to read and discuss that kind of stuff, well now Ernie has made a place for you to do it, so go do it there.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm all about dropping in on this sub-forum and learning a trick or two about food preservation and homesteading the ol' fashioned way. I have no desire to be called to arms. So..................Angie, "THANKS"!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Again....
:bdh: and a little of :stirpot:


----------



## debbiekatiesmom (Feb 24, 2009)

again, squeaky wheels get the grease. doesn't matter that they were the 5th wheel.


----------



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I always laugh when people attempt to invoke "freedom of speech" and know so little about it. I always tell people to look up the definitions of slander and libel as well as the "yelling fire in a crowded theater" concept.

Bottom line, as one who participates in many boards, freedom of speech does not rule and they are privately owned. It is a privilege to be on such a sight. Somebody owns this board and they have a right to manage it the way they want. 

But, I hope that Ernie will continue posting.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

francismilker said:


> I'm all about dropping in on this sub-forum and learning a trick or two about food preservation and homesteading the ol' fashioned way. I have no desire to be called to arms. So..................Angie, "THANKS"!


Francis, you summed up my interests too. I learn from the prepping posts(canning, food storage, cellars, water issues, weather related prepping, etc) and just leave any with a more political bend to those who are into that sort of survivalism. 

So Thanks to Angie from me too! :nanner:


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Paumon said:


> I'm sure Ernie will be back to post on other topics. Y'all are coming across like you think he's gone for good or that he's been forced to post elsewhere. Where else is he going to get more recruits from if not from the recruits he's already made here?
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you who are complaining about Ernie posting the BI in his blog instead of here have given any consideration to Chuck and Angie and Homesteading Today, all the other members of HT, and the type of work that Chuck does and the reputation he has to maintain?
> 
> ...


THANK YOU for saying that with such diplomacy--far better than I would have. I was becoming ashamed of HT!

Angie, these are for you ! :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Paumon said:


> When you have a guest on somebody else's public forum calling people to arms and open rebellion against the government and posting stuff like "_Patriots, arm yourselves. We're going to be forced into action before 2012 is over. Even if we do nothing, they are still going to come for us ! " _- how do you think that reflects on Chuck's forum, on Chuck's position and reputation in his work and the risk of him getting his forum questioned or shut down for hosting someone who is promoting anarchy and armed rebellion on his family forum?


This is kind of my thoughts as well. 
I mean, it's unfortunate that it has to be a big bru-haha, but at the same time, lets maintain some perspective. Ernie has a lot of good to share, but the Bunker Index tended to be a bit over the top. 

Angie is in a tough spot. Give her a break.
She has to be the one to strike this board's balance between encouraging preparation and maintaining sanity. :shrug:


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Sonshine said:


> Me too, and I'm going to see if he'll let me continue posting it to my forum. I left HT once before because it seemed like those that want to cause disruptions, if they yelled loud enough they got their way. Looks like it's time to back out again.


Just like at work- those with the least amount of good work, but complain and bicker the most win- they get promoted LOL- the real worker bees who know what they are doing- well- they stay worker bees.... and continue to do the real work- the handful here that have made it a mess- will continue to hang around cause all the sudden Ernie is gone and it is like they think they got promoted.... *sigh* oh well- us worker bees need to continue to post and check the BI on the blog, but don't leave here!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Wether you like it or not, politic's plays a big part in every aspect of our lives. It is one of the reason's to prep, and everyone should pay attention to what is going on in our world.
I don't see why people that objected to the BI report didn't just skip reading it if they objected so much to it.
I sure hope that Ernie keeps posting, he had so much to offer.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Paumon said:


> I'm sure Ernie will be back to post on other topics. Y'all are coming across like you think he's gone for good or that he's been forced to post elsewhere. Where else is he going to get more recruits from if not from the recruits he's already made here?
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you who are complaining about Ernie posting the BI in his blog instead of here have given any consideration to Chuck and Angie and Homesteading Today, all the other members of HT, and the type of work that Chuck does and the reputation he has to maintain?
> 
> ...


Well then. Here is where the line is drawn....and it is a relevant line.

There are those who wish to "prepare", but only within the confines of their personal comfort level. Cognitive dissonance prevents them venturing beyond that.

Those who wish to prepare for imminent reality can find an audience elsewhere.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Forerunner said:


> Well then. Here is where the line is drawn....and it is a relevant line.
> 
> There are those who wish to "prepare", but only within the confines of their personal comfort level. Cognitive dissonance prevents them venturing beyond that.
> 
> Those who wish to prepare for imminent reality can find an audience elsewhere.



Ding Ding Ding!!!!! 

and we have a WINNER!:hobbyhors


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

I respect Angie & her request for more balance. For all of the work she does here, the least ALL of us can do is respect her simple, straightforward request.

I don't see anywhere on any thread where anyone was asked to leave.

In my opinion for what little it's worth; a moderators request for balance would only be taken as an insult if someone/anyone wanted to keep things primarily one sided and that would be true from either side; pollyanna or anarchist.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Sigh...lets think about this for a minute, folks. Someone posts asking where the BI is now. She is told. Move on for crying out loud! A thread that should have been about 5 replies long is 2 pages. 

We've rehashed this and rehashed this. We all know who likes Ernie and who doesn't. I think Naturelover had the best post on this and she was by no means in the Ernie Fan Club. 

Also, no one has said that we can't still post scenarios that could happen because of political unrest and what not. Angie just said that we need to post more hopeful or knowledge based threads as well.

For some reason, in real life people will usually just ignore someone that is "talkin' crazy". On the internet people feel that they MUST make everyone agree with them and those that don't are idiots.

I will now step down from my soapbox


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

whiskeylivewire said:


> Sigh...lets think about this for a minute, folks. Someone posts asking where the BI is now. She is told. Move on for crying out loud! A thread that should have been about 5 replies long is 2 pages.
> 
> We've rehashed this and rehashed this. We all know who likes Ernie and who doesn't. I think Naturelover had the best post on this and she was by no means in the Ernie Fan Club.
> 
> ...



But Whiskey- I like your soap box- it makes sense!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Oh, and I didn't mean Ernie was "talkin' crazy" for those who would think that.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Becka03 said:


> But Whiskey- I like your soap box- it makes sense!


Now THAT is scary :hysterical:


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Forerunner said:


> Well then. Here is where the line is drawn....and it is a relevant line.
> 
> There are those who wish to "prepare", but only within the confines of their personal comfort level. Cognitive dissonance prevents them venturing beyond that.
> 
> Those who wish to prepare for imminent reality can find an audience elsewhere.


This is where we all disagree. Thanks for a winner post Forerunner. 

And why would you all think that just because we enjoyed the BI we are wanting to bring down HT, destroy Chuck's reputation, and the world for the way you make it sound. We just wanted different views expressed. Not to have a poster harassed and insulted until he has to leave elsewhere to express his views of survival and preparation. That's all. Why can't we have all views?

And I think Angie is doing a bang-up good job. Again, why imply that we are making it harder on her. Again, this disagreement has been going on for awhile now on both sides. I am truly sorry for the trouble this is causing Angie and hope it can stop now. But it's not one-sided.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

OK, here's the thing. I think half of what was posted in the Bunker Index was proof of borderline paranoid insanity. Seriously. 
But it was more or less harmless, so I, and anyone else, could ignore it and move on. 

However, once there were calls to arms and rebellion against this great country I live in, that is no longer something that can be ignored! 
That's not an "opinion" to be expressed, guys. It's a specific request for civil war. 
Yeah, that's outside my comfort level. 

I don't _want_ to be swept up with the crazies, thank you very much.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

:bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh:


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

There is some scary people on here. Wouldn't want to turn my back on them.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

elkhound said:


> :bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh::bdh:


tenderizing the meat for the cookout?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

AngieM2 said:


> tenderizing the meat for the cookout?


i am afraid if i dont some here would hang me for poor cooking...:grin::runforhills:


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

AR Cattails said:


> This is where we all disagree. Thanks for a winner post Forerunner.
> 
> And why would you all think that just because we enjoyed the BI we are wanting to bring down HT, destroy Chuck's reputation, and the world for the way you make it sound. We just wanted different views expressed. Not to have a poster harassed and insulted until he has to leave elsewhere to express his views of survival and preparation. That's all. Why can't we have all views?
> 
> And I think Angie is doing a bang-up good job. Again, why imply that we are making it harder on her. Again, this disagreement has been going on for awhile now on both sides. I am truly sorry for the trouble this is causing Angie and hope it can stop now. But it's not one-sided.


You said it much better than I ever could. Thank you. I have a lot of respect for Angie and for Chuck. I just think it's sad that someone feels they have to move something that so many looked forward to reading because some believed it was too negative or stirring up trouble.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

ErinP said:


> OK, here's the thing. I think half of what was posted in the Bunker Index was proof of borderline paranoid insanity. Seriously.
> But it was more or less harmless, so I, and anyone else, could ignore it and move on.
> 
> However, once there were calls to arms and rebellion against this great country I live in, that is no longer something that can be ignored!
> ...


There is a difference between calling for a civil war and seeing one on the horizon. Those that don't believe it's happening are not forced to read or agree with what is posted.


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> tenderizing the meat for the cookout?



Did someone say BBQ ?? I'll bring the three bean salad! :happy2:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Smalltowngirl said:


> Did someone say BBQ ?? I'll bring the three bean salad! :happy2:


dont forget the rolls and butter because some of this bunch are real

:Bawling::Bawling::Bawling::Bawling::Bawling::Bawling::Bawling:

whine......and moan is all they do.....:flame::hammer:


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Perhaps it's time for a review...





AngieM2 said:


> Just to let anyone interested know. This forum is not Politically Correct, and it's Suvival and Emergency Prep.
> 
> There is no expectation that all will agree or do things the same way.
> Yes, there is talk of seeing Welfare folks with steaks and good clothes and getting into a new car and it's not usually complimentary.
> ...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - enough.

There's been enough time to find out where the Bunker Index has relocated.
There's been enough time to declare your loyalty and poke at those that don't believe so strongly.
There's been enough time to declare your status for balanced forum.
and my most sorryful enough - to run off some of the good posters that are/were here for what to do to prepare for normal everyday things.

And there's been enough!


{thanks ghmerrill, you posted after I started this post.}


----------

